# bob sykes



## just-a-man (Jul 24, 2013)

Has anyone heard of people catching legal end snapper off of Bob Sykes? Someone told me they did the other day and I was just curious


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Good chance they were talking about black snapper.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

black snapper but you gotta be patient and work for them. the pinfish will steal your bait and nibble it off your hook. work the pilings when you walk on the bridge on the left. same strategy you would use to target sheepshead


----------

